# Vidar Malmsten Chairs



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

Tried on other forums but no luck yet, anybody knows about or actually got full size drawings on Vidar´s chairs?
Thanks!


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, please post it if you get the drawings.

Domer


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Talk to guys who studied at the College of the Redwoods. Somebody
might have drawn the chair up for his or her own use.


----------

